# Road hunting with dogs



## Chaser21 (Jun 2, 2008)

Has any ever been road hunting with a dog.?


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

i thought road hunting was illegal??
road hunting with dogs, illegal and stupid?
i wouldn't want my dog chasing game around when my tires are moving...


----------

